# Favorite convertible car seat?



## gardenmommy (Nov 23, 2001)

I'm getting ready to move my 16 month old (about 22 lbs., ~28 inches) into a RFing convertible carseat. What is your favorite convertible? I'm not really willing to spend more than $250. I've been looking at Radians, TrueFit, MyRide, and a couple of Britax models. Space in the car isn't really a concern. I'd like something easy to install, easy for DH and my parents to use (although I am the primary driver, so that is a pretty minor concern). I can't stand dealing with twisting straps, so that is a big deal; cannot cannot stand that! I'm not picky about patterns/colors, either. I just mainly want a cushy, comfy seat that's easy to install, and will hold DD until she can sit in a booster.

Thanks!


----------



## SeattleRain (Mar 15, 2009)

Britax seats are very easy to install, and they're on sale all over the internet lately as they close out this seasons seats. The MyRide is also a good bet, they actually just came out with some new covers at Target. Radians are great but they're not always easy to install, so if that's the route you want to go, you should find somewhere that you can test it out and see if you're comfortable with it. I had a True Fit and I didn't like it, but you might, and it will most likely get a kid to booster age. I'd also encourage you to look at the Evenflo Momentum or Triumph. You should DEFINITELY be able to find something in your price range, especially right now.


----------



## Katie T (Nov 8, 2008)

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Evenflo-Triumph-65-DLX-Convertible-Car-Seat-Lincoln/15566907

I have the older model of this seat (so mine only rf to 35 lbs : ( )

I have the true fit and while it is a great seat the tether to tighten/loosen the straps being shoved into the seat was a total pain. With the Evenflo there are knobs on either side of the seat so that is not a issue. It says it fits kids to 40lbs rfing now and 65 ff and my 3yo is still rfing in hers with lots of growing room. I don't know if the shell on this model is taller than what I have as I haven't a need to check it out but just a great seat and a good price. Ours is almost 4yo and been washed a ton and still looks brand new, the straps have never been twisty and the install is a snap.


----------



## MariesMama (Sep 26, 2008)

What kind of car do you have? I prefer different seats for different vehicles - Radians and Britax are actually my favorites for small older cars, as you can brace them against the vehicle seats when RF, but if you have something gigantic and new anything goes.


----------



## gardenmommy (Nov 23, 2001)

Lol, I have a 15 passenger van, so size of the car seat isn't an issue. I have DS2 (4 yrs.) in a Radian (can't remember which variety). It's so stinkin' heavy, though, and I'm not loving it as much as the Britax that he used to be in. DD is outgrowing a Chicco Keyfit 30.

Thank you for your input. Very helpful. I'm trying to figure out when I can get to the local BRU to try out some different seats, but wanted to hear from other mamas what they like/dislike about their seats.


----------



## Hannah32 (Dec 23, 2009)

MyRides have very TWISTY straps. Hate hate hate hate.

Evenflo Triumph 65. LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE


----------



## Marissamom (Dec 17, 2009)

I have two Myrides, and I don't get the twisty straps thing. the only time they twist is if the chest clip gets spun around, and every carseat I've used has done that.


----------



## mama2soren (Feb 12, 2009)

If you are set on a seat that will make it to boostering age, the True Fit and Radians should be at the top of your list. A MyRide will be outgrown much sooner because the shell is shorter.

We have a Radian and the straps NEVER twist. It's a dream. If you can get a good install in your car, go with that. It is not easy to install in all cars, though. The True Fit would also be a great choice. We have one, but haven't used it yet. I've played around with it, and the straps also seem pretty twist-free. It is quite cushy. I put 3-year old DS in one when we were testing it in our car, and the first thing he said was "oooh, comfy!" It's about as tall as the Radian, though the RF weight limit is a silly 35 pounds. However, perhaps that would be enough for your little one, since she's not a heavy baby. It would work for us, since DS just hit 30 pounds at 3 years. It tends to be easier to install in most cars than the Radian is.

The Complete Air is another one that will be a good bet for getting to boostering age. It's as tall or maybe a hair taller than the Radian. It has a RF limit of 40 pounds. But, the straps tend to be twisty. And it's not quite as cushy.

ETA: just read your post that you have a Radian for your older child. Is he still RF? If he is FF, have you considered buying a new harness/booster combo seat for him and passing the Radian down?


----------



## missbaby (Nov 2, 2007)

The "twisty straps" thing drives me wild! I have observed that all car seats have this issue. My friend complains daily about her MyRide. I invested in a Britax because of its reputation of easy installation and non-twisting straps as well as the length of use that I plan to get out of it. The only complaint that I've had is that it wouldn't tether properly in the center of the back seat, only on the sides.

Another plus for the Britax is their resale value which takes a bit of the sting out of the initial (rather expensive but still within your price range most likely) price.


----------



## Mom2M (Sep 23, 2006)

I have a Britax and no twisty straps at all, it's great!


----------



## SeattleRain (Mar 15, 2009)

If you're looking at a Britax and want to stay on the cheap, you can feel good about the Roundabout 55. My parents have one and I LOVE it. Most kids will get to 3 years old RF in that seat and probably 4-5 FF depending on your particular kid and their growth rate. You're not going to find it at BRU since they only carry the Marathon, Boulevard, and Advocate, but you can find it online a lot of places and they're on sale right now for around $150. The Roundabout is just as easy to install as the other seats, but doesn't have a few of the premium features like the no-rethread harness, but it's a great solid seat.


----------



## gardenmommy (Nov 23, 2001)

Wow! Such helpful replies! Thanks!

mama2soren, I had not considered passing the radian down. What are some convertible/boosters? I'm not super familiar with that combo. DS is FFing, and I had thought to leave him in the Radian, since he can be harnessed for at least another year, probably 2.

It sounds like the myride may not be the seat for me, given the twisty strap issue. The reviews I've been reading online about it are saying the same thing. Did I mention I *HATE* twisty straps (hehe!).

RE: Britax. We used to have a britax, and I loved it! The only thing I didn't like was that it seemed very large, although that wasn't a huge issue in most of the vehicles we use, and def. not a big enough problem to keep me from buying another one. I have been looking online at the Roundabout 55, and noticing that it seems to be on sale just about everywhere. Why is it is so much cheaper than all the other britax seats? Is the main difference just the lowered weight limit? It's nice to see a good review on it! Thanks for that Seattle Rain.

I did look up the Complete Air. It looks very nice, however, I read some reviews that said it is harder to install RFing, which will obviously be an issue, since DD is only 16 months.

Thank you SO much for the input, it really is very helpful.


----------



## missbaby (Nov 2, 2007)

The last one we bought is a Britax Marathon. The reason that I chose it was because of its weight limits. That being said, we are tall people and our girls seemed to outgrow it before reaching the weight limit. Apparently we have a strange height to weight ratio? I see Marathons going on Ebay for very cheap prices (comparatively speaking) and it's a very good seat whose straps won't go all "twisty" on you if you will take the slightest care in sliding the plastic connectors up and down.


----------



## Marissamom (Dec 17, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *missbaby*
> 
> The last one we bought is a Britax Marathon. The reason that I chose it was because of its weight limits. That being said, we are tall people and our girls seemed to outgrow it before reaching the weight limit. Apparently we have a strange height to weight ratio? I see Marathons going on Ebay for very cheap prices (comparatively speaking) and it's a very good seat whose straps won't go all "twisty" on you if you will take the slightest care in sliding the plastic connectors up and down.


most children outgrow their seats by height before weight.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

If you have tall genes, don't waste your time with Britax. Their old convertibles were a good height, but they substantially shortened the new generation ones.


----------



## gardenmommy (Nov 23, 2001)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maedze*
> 
> If you have tall genes, don't waste your time with Britax. Their old convertibles were a good height, but they substantially shortened the new generation ones.


Really? That is not good to hear. I guess I'll have to research that before buying. I think my life will finally settle down enough to allow a day for comparison shopping later this week. I'm really bummed to hear that about the britax convertibles.


----------



## mama2soren (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gardenmommy*
> 
> Wow! Such helpful replies! Thanks!
> 
> mama2soren, I had not considered passing the radian down. What are some convertible/boosters? I'm not super familiar with that combo. DS is FFing, and I had thought to leave him in the Radian, since he can be harnessed for at least another year, probably 2.


Top choices for convertible boosters would be the Graco Nautilus ($150-ish) and the Britax Frontier ($250-ish). Both have nice tall harness slots that should fit your eldest until 6+ years of age, and both convert into quality boosters. The top harness slot on the Nautilus is about an inch taller than the Radian, and the Britax is about 2 inches taller. To me, that would make the most sense- to pass down the Radian and buy a new FF seat. When DD is no longer RF, then pass down the FF seat and buy DS a dedicated booster ($50).


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

I agree with mama2soren, just need to quickly clarify some terminology. Those seats are called 'combination seats' (harness to booster). "Convertible" is only used to describe seats that go from rear to forward facing. ;-)


----------



## KaliShanti (Mar 23, 2008)

My favorites are EFTA and the Radian XTSL.


----------



## KaliShanti (Mar 23, 2008)

My favorites are EFTA and the Radian XTSL.


----------



## gardenmommy (Nov 23, 2001)

Off to do more research on this.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mama2soren*
> 
> Top choices for convertible boosters would be the Graco Nautilus ($150-ish) and the Britax Frontier ($250-ish). Both have nice tall harness slots that should fit your eldest until 6+ years of age, and both convert into quality boosters. The top harness slot on the Nautilus is about an inch taller than the Radian, and the Britax is about 2 inches taller. To me, that would make the most sense- to pass down the Radian and buy a new FF seat. When DD is no longer RF, then pass down the FF seat and buy DS a dedicated booster ($50).


----------



## KaliShanti (Mar 23, 2008)

And my fave booster is the Frontier 85. I have the SICT version for my 4.5 yr old and we all love it!!


----------



## gardenmommy (Nov 23, 2001)

So, the Nautilus looks like a good seat. I'm concerned, however, about the reviews it has gotten for it's tight crotch strap. DS is 4, and he is already almost 40 lbs. and 42 inches. He's not a tiny guy, by any means. The Frontier looks like it may be more difficult to install? Which isn't a huge deal, I've been installing car seats for 13 years, and I've gotten pretty good at it. If worse came to worst, I'd find a car seat safety workshop and get it installed for me.

Any of you guys have either of those seats, and can comment on those issues?

(BTW, mama2soren, thanks for the idea of getting DS a new seat and passing down the Radian.)


----------



## gardenmommy (Nov 23, 2001)

I'm also looking at reviews for the Recaro harness to booster seats. They all seem to get good reviews, and Amazon has them cheaper that the Frontier right now. What you think about Recaros?


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

The Nautilus is a good seat. My son lasted in the Nautilus harnessed through 4 feet tall and about 50 pounds and never once complained about the crotch strap. I have not found it to be difficult. I think a number of the complaints may be 'parent perception' rather than actual problems.

The Recaro ProSport is an ok choice, although not my first choice. You'll likely need to buy a backless booster after your child outgrows the booster portion. The 90 lb limit on the harness is NOT realistic. By height it will last around the same period as the 65 lb Nautilus. It also has some installation quirks and several children have found it uncomfortable due to how the seatbelt lies in the beltpath. If, however, you don't have a problem with the install and your child is not uncomfortable, it could be a good choice.


----------



## KaliShanti (Mar 23, 2008)

The reason we didn't get the Nautilus was because my son seemed to sit on the buckle and it was as forward as we could go.

I had no issues installing the Frontier in our Hyundai Elantra. It was easy!


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Glad to hear it! Did you install with the seatbelt and use the top tether?


----------



## korintherin (Mar 4, 2008)

What car do you have the SICT in? I'm thinking about getting one for DS and putting it outboard in a Honda civic... concerned about fit.


----------



## AfricanQueen99 (Jun 7, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gardenmommy*
> 
> So, the Nautilus looks like a good seat. I'm concerned, however, about the reviews it has gotten for it's tight crotch strap. DS is 4, and he is already almost 40 lbs. and 42 inches. He's not a tiny guy, by any means. The Frontier looks like it may be more difficult to install? Which isn't a huge deal, I've been installing car seats for 13 years, and I've gotten pretty good at it. If worse came to worst, I'd find a car seat safety workshop and get it installed for me.
> 
> Any of you guys have either of those seats, and can comment on those issues?


My 5.5 y/o daughter is 42 pounds and 42 inches and she has the Frontier in my car and the Nautilus in my mother's car. Both are a freaking dream to install and we don't have tight crotch issues with either.


----------



## gardenmommy (Nov 23, 2001)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AfricanQueen99*
> 
> My 5.5 y/o daughter is 42 pounds and 42 inches and she has the Frontier in my car and the Nautilus in my mother's car. Both are a freaking dream to install and we don't have tight crotch issues with either.


Thank you for this review! I have decided to purchase the Frontier for my DS, I'm just waiting on the funds to come together.


----------

